# Case choices!



## Paul_282 (Feb 16, 2005)

I need to upgrade my PC case... since i modded one then over modded the bezel and... well.... i got a new one but... the new bezel meant my beautiful ol' case was never the same :sad: ... So i'm back in the market baby! I want a case i can mod, but NOT a 'bland' case.... It needs to be window-able too! And... really needs to be aluminium... I was thinkin like... wavemaster? or something... preferabley black, and with potential!
If anyone has any ideas for me i'd consider it truely cool of u to share them! cheers!


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Lian-Li 60 serise cases are quite popular for modding. lots of after market kits available for it check out frozencpu.com :grin:


----------



## Paul_282 (Feb 16, 2005)

Damn they look quality... so much potential with so much simplicity... cheers


----------



## rdvdeijk (Apr 5, 2005)

hi,

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y1...DX-GARD-BLK.jpg

Look this forum to see more info about my case.
It's the Guardian black.

http://www.tech-mods.net/modules.ph...viewreview&id=9


----------

